# Good program to remove digital 'ghosting'?



## JoanneMullen (Jun 19, 2009)

Imagine an image of any type, be it picture or text. Now, imagine that a semi-transparent copy of that image has been pasted on top of the original, but offset in a random direction and distance. I need a program which can remove the 'ghost' leaving a clean image.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## KmH (Jun 19, 2009)

Depends on what caused the 'ghost'. Are you refering to fringing? A flash picture at long shutter time and front curtain sync selected?

Showing an example would sure make it easier.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 19, 2009)

Moved in a specific direction? Or are you referring to a halo effect around contrasty bits which is the result of aggressive digital sharpening.


----------



## JoanneMullen (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for your interest.  It's a reflected image from glass, rather than motion or a halo effect.  I'll try to post a picture to show you.


----------



## BeauEvil (Aug 21, 2011)

Come on folks!  Pay attention. I'm here for exactly the same problem as the OP. ANY photo that was taken THROUGH glass, particularly automobile 2-layer safety glass, OR bounced off of ANY common mirror (back-surface mirror) will have a secondary "ghost" image, slightly offset from the primary image. We are both searching for some smart software to simply subtract the unwanted, ghost image from the combination of the two.  In my case, it's the only photo I have of my young, newlywed parents and it is almost ruined by the ghost image.  There isn't even a scale issue, just an offset image. This SHOULD be an easy fix. But, I'm not having any luck finding something that works when starting with a combined image instead of trying to create one.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 21, 2011)

OMG!  SOMEONE WANTS EVERYTHING NOW NOW NOW!  HOW CAN PEOPLE BELIEVE THAT EVERYTHING SHOULD EXIST JUST FOR THEM!  THAT'S THE REASON THE INTERNET WAS DEVELOPED, SO EVERYONE CAN GET EVERYTHING NOW NOW NOW.  AND EVERYTHING SHOULD BE FREE AND WORK PERFECTLY AND DO EXACTLY WHAT THEY WANT.  PAY ATTENTION PEOPLE!


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 21, 2011)

Without seeing the problem it is kind of hard to come up with a solution.  Post an image if you have one the solution may not involve software that does it on it's own but may involve steps in Photoshop, Lightroom or NX2 to name a few. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 21, 2011)

BeauEvil said:


> Come on folks!  Pay attention. I'm here for exactly the same problem as the OP. ANY photo that was taken THROUGH glass, particularly automobile 2-layer safety glass, OR bounced off of ANY common mirror (back-surface mirror) will have a secondary "ghost" image, slightly offset from the primary image. We are both searching for some smart software to simply subtract the unwanted, ghost image from the combination of the two.  In my case, it's the only photo I have of my young, newlywed parents and it is almost ruined by the ghost image.  There isn't even a scale issue, just an offset image. This SHOULD be an easy fix. But, I'm not having any luck finding something that works when starting with a combined image instead of trying to create one.



Take a pill, then choke on it.
Thanks


----------



## Overread (Aug 21, 2011)

Thread locked for insulting behaviour and resurrection of an old thread with no true valid reason.

It would also be appreciated if existing members of the site would learn to use the report function rather than use threads like this to post snide remarks and the like since they do little save to represent the individual and the site as a whole poorly.


----------

